# My Husband



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Pat passed away on 18/9/2012 aged 71 of renal impairment and heart failure and I am heartbroken. We have been married 40 years next month and he was my rock.

Some people here know that Pat was diagnosed with Mantle Cell Lymphoma 8 years ago, one month after we bought our motorhome and was given only 3 years to live. He was treated with chemo and then a stem cell transplant in 2006. It's been quite a battle but we have managed to use the MH a few times in between the many hospital appointments, although never as much as we would have liked. The last 12 months have been particularly difficult for him. He has had 3 different types of chemo and then radiotherapy, non of which worked, but all of them contributed to his heart and kidney problems. I can truthfully say, that he never ever complained. 
We bought a static caravan in Scotland earlier this year and were thinking of swapping our MH for a much smaller one (Devon Monte Carlo). I won't be rushing into anything but I will definitely be selling the Eura Mobil, so if you don't mind I will be coming here for advice on that in the coming weeks/months. Also, if I buy the Devon I will be needing loads of help and advice from you all.
Thank you in advance,
Lesley


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

Very sorry for your loss, Lesley. Ady and I celebrated our 40th this year and I know I would be totally lost without her. Hope your family are around to support you at this time.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*loss*

Hello,

Very sorry to hear of your loss.

Regards,
Trev.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your sad loss, please be reassured you have an extended family on here that will help you I am sure

Thinking of you

John & Sue


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Sorry to hear of your loss, if I can be of any help from down here just pm.

cabby


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Very sorry to hear such sad news, Alan.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

So sorry to hear of your news 
Sending Hugs Lesley xx


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

So sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your loss Lesley.


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

So so sorry Lesley, my thoughts are with you, take care.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Les

So very sorry to read of your loss. Devastating for you. I have been married 42 years and we both dread the day that will come for one of us to be left, as you have been now.

I am heartened to see you are thinking of the future and maybe a smaller motorhome to enable you to continue motorhoming. I have met several widows who have joined a website - I think it was Newcomers and there might be one called Phoenix. It helped them enormously. I met a lady who was wintering in Benicassim, along with her little Jack Russell and she was in the process of contacting her buddies for company on the way back to the UK.

There will be a lot of support pouring out from this website and I hope it will help. And, needless to say there will be lots of willing folks to answer any motorhoming queries you may have in the future.

Sal


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

I am so sorry to read of your loss. Thanks for sharing during you time of need.


Keith and Ros


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Very sorry to hear of your loss and I'm sure you will receive all the help and advice you need on motorhoming (and other) matters from MHF.

Peter


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Such a sad story, how brave of you to write about it on here.
I'm sure you know that we're all thinking about you and sharing at least some of your sorrow.

Please accept our deepest condolences.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Sorry for you trouble Lesley.

Prayer and thoughts for you both.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

So very sorry to read this tonight. Pat lived longer than originally thought as has Mavis. 

My best wishes and my thoughts are with you. If you need an ear to speak to pls pm me and I will pass on my number. I am currently in France back 24 October

Carol


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

So sorry to hear this Lesley. Thoughts are with you at this sad time.

Janet


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

So sorry to hear your sad news Lesley any help you need just shout and do please continue to come to the rallys if you do decide to buy the Devon there will always be someone to help you out.


Jacquie & John


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Very sorry to read of your loss.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Lesley, like so many others within our MHF family have already said we are here for you if you need anything. 
I am so sorry for you loss.

Stewart


----------



## presto (Apr 22, 2009)

Very sorry for your loss Lesley but I am sure Pat would want you to carry on good luck with the Devon.Keep asking for advice on here we are your extended family Thomas


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Sincere condolences from Rita & myself.

You still have all of the Forum 'family' around you if you need help.

Peter & Rita


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

accept our sincere sympathy, so sad to hear of your news.

John


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Deeply sorry to hear your very sad news Lesley. Thank you for taking the trouble to let us know of your loss. Thoughts are with you at this difficult time.

Hope you can take some small comfort from the great support on the forum.

Mike and Sue


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

So sorry to hear of your tragic loss. I cant begin to imagine what it must be like.

Im glad you are thinking of carrying on with a smaller van though and you can rest assured that the good people of MHF will bend over backwards to help you both with support for carrying on and any new venture you may choose when your ready.

Barry


----------



## TheColeses (Apr 19, 2011)

So sorry for your loss, Lesley. Take each day as it comes and don't let anyone tell you how you "should" feel (I had some bizarre comments made to me when I was bereaved!) - we are all different and all grieve differently. 
Sending love and kind thoughts


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

Lesley, so sorry to hear your sad news.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

So sorry to hear of your sad loss. 

We have a Devon Monte Carlo, so if you have any questions, want any photos etc, just ask. It spends weekdays in Coventry and weekends just south of Cambridge at the moment, so if either place are near you feel free to come and look around it - a tour will take all of 5 minutes.

Lesley (yes, another one)


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So sorry Leslie to here your sad news

You are in my thoughts and I will light a candle for you inthe Basilica of St Francis in Assisi 

Aldra


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

Very sorry to hear of you loss, Lesley.

I think you are very wise not to rush into anything. Take your time.

Pieter


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Thank you all so much for all the kind messages and offers of help. I'm overwhelmed. I will surely have to take up all the help offered when the time comes to sell/exchange the MH as it will be a mine field to me.

Lesley....I may take you up on that offer of a tour when the time comes, especially if you are still in the Coventry area. It's not too far from me.

Aldra.....that is a really thoughtful thing to do for us, thank you.
Lesley


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Our sympathies and Best Wishes


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

Just wanted to add my condolences Lesley. I too hope that you will draw some comfort from the many members of 'our club'. 

I'm sure many of us will have pondered what we would do if we were left alone, whether we would still be able to take some pleasure from our hobby. I think you're wise to give yourself time.

My thoughts are with you.

Phil


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Deepest sympathies to you.

Paul and caroline.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Leslie
I lit a candle for you in the side chapel with the beautiful bronze statue of St Francis if you have been there or maybe one day will

You said Pat was your rock ,well love, I think you will find he still is
Some bonds are not broken even by death

Take care , you are in my thoughts
Aldra


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Sorry to hear of your loss Lesley our thoughts are with you. It's so good that you are considering soloing any help you need you know where to come.

Regards,

Graham


----------

